

Inventor Of ADHD's Deathbed Confession: "ADHD Is A Fictitious Disease" - josht
http://www.worldpublicunion.org/2013-03-27-NEWS-inventor-of-adhd-says-adhd-is-a-fictitious-disease.html

======
mikecane
The take from Snopes: <http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/adhd.asp>

